# For Canadian Purchasers of Stowa Watches



## redbike

Apparently, Canada Customs rules changed in some fashion in September, 2008. I'm sorry that I can't be more specific about what changed, but my FO arrived at Fed Ex today in Edmonton, and I received a call from Fed Ex advising that the package was ready to be cleared by my independent customs broker.

When I spoke to a Fed Ex agent, I advised him that a previous watch had been cleared by Fed Ex and all I was required to do was to pay the duty which I did at point of delivery. This agent couldn't explain what had changed, but that over a certain value, brokerage is now required.

This will not be very helpful in that I can't explain what the change is or what to do about it, but if it happens to you, at least you will know that its happened to someone else.

So I guess its more of a "heads up". Will post again when issue resolved. Cheers, John


----------



## redbike

Update: it seems that a Customs Broker is required. This is not acceptable. Watch is going back to Stowa. My loss is someone else's gain, I suppose in that somebody else will get my watch. It does, however, mean that I will not be purchasing any more new Stowas, nor will I be using Fed Ex in future.


----------



## Xaltotun

Aren't Fedex the customs broker _themselves_, in those cases?

In the past, that's how it was. And they charged $25 plus tax for the act of "brokering".

IMHO, they got away with screwing the customer, since they have the customer's merchandise hostage.

My local comic books shop, which sells old and collectible comics on eBay, have had crazy dealings with UPS and Fedex. They bend rules and exports laws as see fit as long as it's a win-win for them. :-|


----------



## Watchmeister

I have always refused to pay in the past and still received my parcel. Not sure what happened to the brokerage fee though; I think it was charged back to the sender.


----------



## Xaltotun

Watchmeister said:


> I have always refused to pay in the past and still received my parcel. Not sure what happened to the brokerage fee though; I think it was charged back to the sender.


----------



## Guest

redbike said:


> Update: it seems that a Customs Broker is required. This is not acceptable. Watch is going back to Stowa. My loss is someone else's gain, I suppose in that somebody else will get my watch. It does, however, mean that I will not be purchasing any more Stowas, nor will I be using Fed Ex in Future. So long.


That sucks.o|


----------



## Xaltotun

Watchmeister said:


> I have always refused to pay in the past and still received my parcel. Not sure what happened to the brokerage fee though; I think it was charged back to the sender.


How did you manage this? In the past, I would try and argue about not paying the fees, and always it would end with them menacing me to send the package back.

How can you have your package and NOT pay the fee? Did they bill you afterward so you were able to refuse payment? I heard they send your bill to collection agencies :roll: ....


----------



## redbike

Xaltotun said:


> Aren't Fedex the customs broker _themselves_, in those cases?
> 
> In the past, that's how it was. And they charged $25 plus tax for the act of "brokering".
> 
> IMHO, they got away with screwing the customer, since they have the customer's merchandise hostage.
> 
> :-|


It must have been the case, because I have never had this difficulty in all of my years of purchasing all manner of goods from abroad.


----------



## Bishamon

*EDIT* I looked back and it turns out I 'only' paid duty, GST and PST in the past, which still worked out to a massive 18%. With brokerage fees added I can only imagine the cost. I have one of the new Flieger handwinding limited watches on order, and was considering getting on the list for a serial FO, but I'd better give it some more thought. The price of the FO is already tough for me to justify (not that it isn't worth the money... it's just more than I have ever considered spending on a single watch). Convert the price to Canadian, add 18%, then add another unknown amount for brokerage... yikes!


----------



## redbike

Bishamon said:


> *EDIT* I looked back and it turns out I 'only' paid duty, GST and PST in the past, which still worked out to a massive 18%. With brokerage fees added I can only imagine the cost. I have one of the new Flieger handwinding limited watches on order, and was considering getting on the list for a serial FO, but I'd better give it some more thought. The price of the FO is already tough for me to justify (not that it isn't worth the money... it's just more than I have ever considered spending on a single watch). Convert the price to Canadian, add 18%, then add another unknown amount for brokerage... yikes!


Exactly what I paid for my MO: duty and GST - we don't have any provincial sales tax in AB :-!. That was manageable. But to have to pay brokerage, plus GST on that amount doesn't work for me, and is not what I contracted for. Fed Ex also wanted me to come out to the airport to collect the watch. 60 km round trip, plus gas. What the #### did I pay Fed Ex for? No go!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Bummer. I am in USA, got a Stowa last month shipped fedex, it was delivered and a week or so later I got a bill from fedex, for duty and their handling fee, I guess they do clearing in USA...total of US$21.55, $5.00 was fedex fee...not bad, watch cost me US$650., shipping fees extra but US customs doesn't include that...just price of product...still less than my Governator Arnold's sales tax!:-d
As an asides, I bought 2 Seikos from Japan, both were shipped air mail, one declaration said "gift", actual value was declared US$256., second watch said "horological item", value declared 450$US.....no duty asked.
If I buy a watch from Europe I'll ask for air mail shipping not fedex or ups.:think:


----------



## Watchmeister

I just refused to pay and no problems. If I received a subsequent invoice, I would call FedEx and they told me not to worry about it.


----------



## doughboyr6

maybe Stowa come use some other sort of carrier for certain countries....i've also ordered the LE Fliegier and am a little worried now...

brokerage fee can be any amt the courier decide to charge. I've been charged $50 on a $30 item in the past...i could imagine what it would be for this watch.

I thought on the FAQ site of Stowa it states that brokerage is covered as part of the shipping cost. Anything at the door should only be duty/taxes.


----------



## Bishamon

I wish I could find out in advance how much the brokerage fee would be. When I _have_ been charged for brokerage by FedEx in the past (not on Stowa watches), the cost has been relatively small. On the other hand, the brokerage fees charged by UPS have been a rather large percentage of the value of the item. I remember having to pay $50.00 in taxes and brokerage fees on an $85.00 second-hand DVD from the U.S.. The brokerage fee was a large portion of that $50.00. After that, I have refused to use UPS whenever I had another option, and if I was forced to use UPS, there was always a ridiculous brokerage fee due when I picked up the parcel.


----------



## cstef

Same unbelievable duty fees experienced with fedex when I buy from outside EU....up to 25% of product/invoice value!!!
sorry about all of us in this mess,
Chris


----------



## Xaltotun

Bishamon said:


> I wish I could find out in advance how much the brokerage fee would be. When I _have_ been charged for brokerage by FedEx in the past (not on Stowa watches), the cost has been relatively small. On the other hand, the brokerage fees charged by UPS have been a rather large percentage of the value of the item. I remember having to pay $50.00 in taxes and brokerage fees on an $85.00 second-hand DVD from the U.S.. The brokerage fee was a large portion of that $50.00. After that, I have refused to use UPS whenever I had another option, and if I was forced to use UPS, there was always a ridiculous brokerage fee due when I picked up the parcel.


I can confirm the same here in Montreal. FedEx, still manageable.

UPS: my god, do these guys squeeze you for all kinds of fees, or what! You get their fees, plus the government taxes (fair enough) but those taxes also are on top of their fees, plus handling charges for brokering the item in customs, and then (wait for this) fees for processing tax on behalf of the government (I kid you not!). This is stealing from people, pure and simple.

There should be some law protecting the average customer (especially in Canada) and prohibiting these unreasonable fees.


----------



## redbike

Xaltotun said:


> There should be some law protecting the average customer (especially in Canada) and prohibiting these unreasonable fees.


There is a law - supply and demand; Fed Ex just saw their demand dry up from this cowboy!!


----------



## Lonetime

My Ikarus was held up in customs with Fedex for nearly three weeks!

Although, to be fair, the problem was with customs and not Fedex.

I wound up having to give Fedex a form from customs asking for all sorts of personal information - including my Social Security number.

If you get the wrong guy at customs dealing with Fedex - you're screwed.

On the other hand, four other Stowas came through without a problem. After a month or so I received a bill from Fedex for about $20 or so.

(My Ikarus was the third out of the five watches in sequence. Just bad luck.)

I think the problem is that Jorg does his job too well. If you notice, he always fills out his custom forms and supplies all the needed copies and such. I think that raises red flags at customs and increases your chances of a delay. In fact, it was his description of the leather strap that made the customs guy sit on my watch for so long.

I, also, have ordered plenty of watches from Asia, Australia and other parts of Europe and never owed so much as a nickel in customs fees or duties. Of course, those watches didn't have any documentation. The just went through customs un-noticed.

In short - I guess I'm saying - don't give the customs agent anything to look at and he won't care.


----------



## redbike

I confirmed my instructions to return the shipment to Stowa via email by 9:30 a.m. this date. Tracking info from Fed Ex still shows "delay in processing" as at 6:10 p.m. local time.


----------



## doughboyr6

can jorge step in and recommend some sort of solution since most of the buyers are from north america?


----------



## redbike

I never saw myself as someone who needed instant gratification as far as the finer things in life went, but I've reached the limit on this one. Please don't feel that I bear any ill will in this against the brand or its creator: they are fabulous watches and they are quite obviously made by someone who truly takes pride in turning out quality pieces for his customers. But it seems Jorg is being let down by others, and over which he has no control.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear redbike and all others,

i will try to figure out today whats happen with fedex in canada.
I hope i can come back with good news.

Normaly there are are no problems - we send every week watches to canada and more than 30 other countries worldwide.

Fedex is the one of the best - of course they make mistakes - but like always this belongs to human mistakes by single workers there.

We will check today and we will forward any news right here ! 

best regards

Jörg


----------



## doughboyr6

^^^ thank you for looking into it...

From what i knew of FedEx was that their brokerage fees were often accounted for in their higher shipping costs, so upon arrival the recipient is not in for a surprise other than taxes/duties.


----------



## taipan168

I am in Australia, and I would also like to have some other shipping method offered other than Fedex.

In my case, the reason is that any items entering Australia by regular mail (USPS, Deutsche Post etc.) and the declared value is under A$1,000 (US$670, EUR 530) then NO taxes or duties are payable at all. This is not evading taxes, this is our law. However, if the item comes by Fedex then almost certainly taxes will be payable even for items under $1,000.

Also, one other request of Stowa/Joerg, regardless of the shipping method, Australian (and other countries') customs are very strict about the importation of animal products, if the strap on the watch can be considered part of the watch rather than declared separately that would make the customs process much faster and less expensive.


----------



## macbum

It's the same experience with Fedex here in Singapore. Duty is charged for any items worth more than S$400 and Fedex does charge a "service fee" for clearing the GST. With Singapore Post and items coming through EMS or postal service, no extra charges even if GST is required for items declared to be worth more than S$400. If I have the choice, I'd rather not deal with Fedex which explains why I still have not managed to get any Stowa watches.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear redbike,

we are now clearing all the problems with your watch and Fedex.

But please be patience till we now exactly what happens.

We have a statement from Fedex and they recheck this and they will answer us today.

As soon we have something we let you know by personal mail.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

But basicly i have to say to all others who think Fedex makes problems generaly.

This is not happen .-)

Fedex is the best an no other transportcompany can ignore the rules of a country. (tax, VAT and so)

Still if somebody is happy to save tax in the reason of some transportcompany maybe once forgot to charge:

If there are taxes to pay - it doesn´t matter who makes the transport 

But of course there are small differences in charging for the "handling".

But believe us - we have for example insurance for every single parcel if it goes loose. (not all transportcompanies offer this !!)

And Fedex is realy fast.

So our decision was and is to send watches by Fedex.

Also we have good contact to Fedex and we have been able to find a solution for every small problem in the past.

And we will do it also in the future for our customers. .-)

Be patience - everything will clear up in the next hours !!


----------



## Watchmeister

Hi Jörg, if you would also please let me know what FedEx says has I have a watch on order from STOWA. Thanks, Bruce


----------



## Nats

UPS and FedEx have *hidden* brokerage fees <|. I guess that's why there's class action suite against them http://ww w.merchantlaw.com/courier.html

If it won't ship USPS, then I won't order it.


----------



## redbike

Thanks, Jorg. For those locals and/or interested, no final response from FE by day's end this date. Am sure there'll be more info tomorrow.


----------



## kevf

*Fedex worked ok for me*

I received my Airman no logo 2 week ago from Fedex, 2 days after it was shipped from Germany. I think I had to pay $40 or something in brokerage + tax.

Yes, I would definitely prefer that Stowa uses Deutsche Post because Canada Post only charges $5 brokerage. Fedex does work, just very expensive!

Jorg..please consider using Deutsche Post :-!


----------



## macbum

Hi Jörg,

I understand what you are saying. Fedex will not want to lose you as a customer and will go as far as possible to offer you an explanation or investigate since you are a significant source of revenue for them. Yes, I agree that they are fast but it also comes at a high cost. I don't think we are saying that we do not want to pay tax or avoiding tax. That is a no no in any country. What we are against is the exorbitant "handling" fees that they are charging. I recently bought a watch from Germany too and the seller sent it via UPS, it arrived in 3 days but UPS charged me a "handling" fee for collecting GST on behalf of the government and the GST was less than the handling fee. They would not waive or explain why they charge this. I had to also pay the fee + GST in cash! To me this is unacceptable. The fee that UPS or Fedex charge for sending the product to the destination should already include all these services. Why should the receiver pay extra? I just don't agree with that. It's a matter of principle.


----------



## Zoot Allures

macbum said:


> The fee that UPS or Fedex charge for sending the product to the destination should already include all these services. Why should the receiver pay extra? I just don't agree with that. It's a matter of principle.


Admitting that one guy at every central UPS or FedEx plateform has to go to an office (most of the time in the same airport compound) and spend a lot of time to do manage all this... it is largely redeemed by such fee.

Anyway, making money by only sitting behind a desk (for that have customers no choice), easy money... berk!


----------



## Bishamon

*Re: Fedex worked ok for me*



kevf said:


> I received my Airman no logo 2 week ago from Fedex, 2 days after it was shipped from Germany. I think I had to pay $40 or something in brokerage + tax.


That's actually pretty good. When I received a regular Airman Auto last summer I had to pay $131.81 ($31.57 customs, $39.78 GST, $53.04 PST, $7.00 "ROD FEE", and 0.42 PST on the fee). My concern is that they are now going to be charging for brokerage on top of all of this.


----------



## Azreal911

It is silly that when I purchase a $30 item and ups expects me to pay $20 for taxes AND their brokerage from the US to Canada. Nowadays I only purchase anything from the US only if they are using usps and nothing else, I can wait an extra week it won't kill me. But paying fees that amount to like more than 50% of an item is kinda rediculous. Same thing if i'm getting it from other countries that I make sure it's the local mail system and not some courier.


----------



## doughboyr6

*Re: Fedex worked ok for me*



Bishamon said:


> That's actually pretty good. When I received a regular Airman Auto last summer I had to pay $131.81 ($31.57 customs, $39.78 GST, $53.04 PST, $7.00 "ROD FEE", and 0.42 PST on the fee). My concern is that they are now going to be charging for brokerage on top of all of this.


that's what I'm saying....

if they ask me for only $40 at the door...i'm happy...i don't mind paying what i have to by law (taxes/duties). But what im' afraid of is if it is true what someone said earlier...25% for brokerage....my $800 watch will all of a sudden become a $1200 watch...

that extra money could've gone to a Stowa Antea Creme...which was the next watch i was hoping for...but depends on how shipping will be now i guess.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello redbike, hello all others,

we have spoken to Fedex today several times.

Sometimes not easy - a huge company .-)

But all i can say is this: 
We will find and we work on a solution together with fedex.
We will find a solution for redbikes problem and tomorrow we start to make a list for the single different countries charging.

This list we will add to the onlinestore and we will show here.

Fedex told us that there is a handling fee they charge - this depence the country.

This handlng fee we will make transparent here and after this it is easy to see the exactly costs.

The solution for redbikes watch is also under work. .-)

All we can do is to show all of you the extra handling fedex charge in the different countries.

It is not much we know because til today it was never a problem.

But we have to be clear for all of our customers.

But believe me, in a few days everybody knows exactly.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

But please be advise that we have one wish:

Whenwever you have a problem with fedex - please contact us directyl under our email adress.

This is the best way because we know how to handle this problems.

Sometimes clients try to tell fedex some matters to save tax and VAT, sometimes a fedex worker did a mistake and sometimes we also make mistakes.
It is the best to contact us if there is something with fedex.

We - like always - solve the problem for our customers. 

This is our service .-)


----------



## Xaltotun

Jörg Schauer said:


> We - like always - solve the problem for our customers.
> 
> This is our service .-)


Wow. Stowa is certainly trying to make sure their customers are (and stay) happy. A very rare occurrence in today's market.

It certainly makes me more interested in the brand! I will look at the models and maybe even, who know, make a purchase.

Service makes, indeed, all the difference!


----------



## redbike

Well, that's true, Xaltotun, but keep in mind that solving the problems caused by shipping companies takes the place of having to deal with distributors and/or dealers on the myriad concerns that Stowa would have to contend with if they operated within the bricks-and-mortar model. I suspect that dealing with shippers is infinitely easier than maintaining a dealer network. So, it's good news, yes, but essential given that Stowa operates the way they do.

Oh, and the time on the "frown clock"?: still no news from Fed Ex!!


----------



## redbike

Curioser and curioser! Fed Ex still maintains that, after September 1, 2008, Canada Customs changed their policy so that any import of luxury goods which they define as not essential for life - (they haven't met any WIS, now have they) -a customs broker must be retained. *BUT*, they are now saying that a Power of Attorney will suffice. (Well then why did they say they needed a Customs Broker in the first place?) Jeez, I don't know what to say. I've completed the Power of Attorney and faxed it back to them, and I guess we'll see what happens next. *AND the FedEx guy here says they do not add a charge for brokerage .*

I feel badly about this because I more than anything wanted to give people a heads up on the changes - no FedEx bashing required - but it seems (thread) to have taken on a life of its own, and I'm no closer to understanding what happened or why.

I will check in again with further developments.


----------



## Watchmeister

Wow, after reading Jörg's postings, I have to admit that I'm quite impressed with STOWA and this has only confirmed my decision in purchasing a watch from them.


----------



## doughboyr6

I joined this forum only in Oct, bought my first Stowa MO in the same month and have just placed my order for the Flieger LE. I have intentions to get an Antea Creme also.

Yes, their watches are beautiful and absolutely well crafted, but the other reason why i like buying Stowa is i'm supporting a good company that stands behind its work and customers and making sure to provide the best service possible. I feel like my money is so much better spent at Stowa than some other mainstream players.


----------



## caodatou

Jorg, thanks so much for your efforts to make it transparant! looking forwards to the result publishing


----------



## macbum

Jorg, thanks for your efforts. It is rare to see the owner of the company coming out to settle this once by himself. Hats off to you. Very rare to see this indeed. You'll definitely get to keep this customer. Watch out for my order!


----------



## redbike

Package has been clearing customs since yesterday at noon. FedEx tracking reads: "delay". No kidding


----------



## Uncle Bill

Interesting thread, I plan to get a Stowa Airman and a Seatime at some point, Jorg's passion for customer service just re-enforces that. 

One question though define a power of attorney in lieu of Customs Broker? What hoops do I have to go through if I am living in Ontario. 

I do hope the courier companies get taught a lesson with the pending class action lawsuit. 

With my other hobby of photography, I buy a lot of used camera gear, I never use UPS because they are bastards with their fees and stick to the post for my shipping option.


----------



## redbike

Power of Attorney gives somebody the legal powers to do the things allowed by the terms of the Power of Attorney. So, for example, your aged mother may grant you (her devoted and trustworthy son) a Power of Attorney to take care of her finances: deal with the bank, file and receipt income tax returns and the like. The FedEx Power I signed gives FedEx the authority to act as my agent with Canada Customs. In return, I agreed to pay all of the costs incurred as a result, ie, duty, tax, "handling fees" or whatever. Of course, I haven't seen that yet, cause I still don't have the freekin' package.

What it should mean is that FedEx negotiates my parcel through Canada Customs. Does it work, I hear you ask? Not so far. This watch has been In Edmonton for 3 days now, and "stuck" with Customs for half of that period. Two phone calls to my contact at FedEx, voice mail left asking for an explanation, calls not returned. This process is NOT for the faint of heart.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Considering what the cost of shipping is from Stowa, Fedex should be doing this automatically. I understand the concept of power of attorney when it comes to family members, but to giving "power of attorney" to a courier company that has brokerage services in house. I think a letter is in order to a senior Fedex Canada executive. I would pay a visit to the Canada Border Services Agency website and find this update the CSR is quoting. 

I also hope Jorg has a frank discusssion with his Fed Ex Account manager in Germany. While it is understandable that the required duties and taxes, nickel and diming his customers is bad for business.


----------



## doughboyr6

Uncle Bill said:


> I also hope Jorg has a frank discusssion with his Fed Ex Account manager in Germany. While it is understandable that the required duties and taxes, nickel and diming his customers is bad for business.


I agree...

Stowa shipping is like $60-70 CAD or something....brokerage fees should be included in that kind of price. If Stowa can use their own local/country's standard mail service (equivalent to USPS/Canadapost), that would be great...cause Canadapost charges a flat $5 for brokerage fees.

I had a large box (2'x1'x1') weighed about 4 lbs shipped from Hong Kong and it arrived in 3 days. Shipping only cost $30-40CAD for that. I had to pay Tax/duties + $5 flat brokerage fee which is fair and understandable...


----------



## Uncle Bill

I think I found the document that Fed Ex is using to justify their behavior on the Canada Border Services Agency. Pretty dry reading.

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/dm-md/d1/d1-6-1-eng.pdf


----------



## Uncle Bill

Alas I think this will require a conversation between a Fed Ex executive in Germany with another Fed Ex executive here in Canada (Mississauga). Problem is Stowa is a pretty small company and any large multinational will probably say, "yeah like whatever."

I guess the next question is anybody have trouble with getting watches shipped from Watchbuys in the US as they too use Fed Ex as their supply chain partner of record?


----------



## redbike

Well, delivery of this piece just completed. On a "value for tax" of $1,240.89, I paid 59.09 customs duty, 64.99 GST, 10.00 "Rod Fee" (usually I like to get kissed before I get the rod, but, hey, the watch is beautiful) plus .50 for GST on the Rod, for a total of $134.58 CDN to land this watch. Plus the 39.00 Euros I paid Stowa for the privilege of dealing with FedEx.

I think FedEx needs its collective head examined if they consider one week from ship date to delivery to be a "priority box", but like I said, the watch is beautiful.

Along with the watch came some paper "extras", a collection of Stowa-related images printed on postcards, all in a slipcase; a Stowa catalogue for 08/09; and another smaller catalogue for Schauer's offerings. All very nice.

Still no explanation from anyone as to what the change in CBSA rules are, or what to do about them. I can't say that the Power of Attorney didn't eventually work, but I also can't say what the 3.5 day delay was in clearing customs in Edmonton was all about either.

So, #59 is on my wrist, the mysteries still unexplained, but its lunch time and I've got some things to do. Damn, this watch is beautiful.


----------



## Watchmeister

I'm happy you finally received the watch. 
I don't understand the Customs duty; only GST should be applicable. Not sure what that is about. Talk about getting screwed! :-( 
Please post some pictures so we may see your beautiful watch. Thanks!


----------



## Bishamon

redbike said:


> Still no explanation from anyone as to what the change in CBSA rules are, or what to do about them. I can't say that the Power of Attorney didn't eventually work, but I also can't say what the 3.5 day delay was in clearing customs in Edmonton was all about either.
> 
> So, #59 is on my wrist, the mysteries still unexplained, but its lunch time and I've got some things to do. Damn, this watch is beautiful.


Yeah, once you are able to see the Stowa watch you ordered in person, it's difficult not to be satisfied regardless of the extra charges due upon delivery.

Still, the duty really adds to the price. I don't mind paying GST and PST (well, not _much_), but I see no reason there should be an import tariff; I assume it's because the country of origin is Germany. Still, it's not like there is a Canadian watchmaking industry that needs protecting from evil foreign watchmakers. 

I apologize if there are any true Canadian watchmakers out there; I am just not aware of any.

It's too bad there isn't a Canadian source for Stowa watches, so that the final price would be a little more readily apparent. When the first Stowa I ordered arrived I was quite shocked at the amount due; I had figured I _might_ have to pay GST, but I certainly didn't expect both taxes *plus* duty.


----------



## langtoftlad

redbike said:


> Well, delivery of this piece just completed. On a "value for tax" of $1,240.89, I paid 59.09 customs duty, 64.99 GST, 10.00 "Rod Fee" (usually I like to get kissed before I get the rod, but, hey, the watch is beautiful) plus .50 for GST on the Rod, for a total of $134.58 CDN to land this watch. Plus the 39.00 Euros I paid Stowa for the privilege of dealing with FedEx.


I make that less than 11% including charges (excluding delivery).
Count yourself lucky.
Our prices in the EU include 19% VAT :-|


----------



## redbike

Flieger Original number 59 finally touches down:



















For anyone unsure about the new "full around" strap, I think its a winner. The leather is very supple right from the get-go and it works very well with the watch. Because it is a closed system, it is very confidence-inspiring to put on. Two thumbs way up on the strap!


----------



## langtoftlad

Bliddy Gorgeous... worth every minute of the (long) wait and the hassles with FexEx & Customs...

If I had one, I'd be fixated by that beautiful movement, nevermind sticking it on my wrist.

Cracking pics too :-!


----------



## redbike

Ta, viry mutch!


----------



## Watchmeister

Very nice indeed! Thanks for posting.  

I'm not sure what this new "full around" strap is though? 

P.S. - I also like your Marine Original.


----------



## Naturally

redbike said:


> Update: it seems that a Customs Broker is required. This is not acceptable. *Watch is going back to Stowa*. My loss is someone else's gain, I suppose in that somebody else will get my watch. It does, however, mean that I will not be purchasing any more new Stowas, nor will I be using Fed Ex in future.


If you still do not want the watch, I will be happy to help out.


----------



## redbike

ConCan only :-d:-d:-d


----------



## apnk

I hope the rates are lower here in the States.:-s Dr. Robert told me he paid 4.2% tax and a $5.00 service fee for FedEx. I hope I pay something like that. You Canadians are scaring me lol.


----------



## brainless

Watchmeister said:


> Very nice indeed! Thanks for posting.
> 
> _*I'm not sure what this new "full around" strap is though? *_
> 
> P.S. - I also like your Marine Original.


Here you can see it:

http://www.german-watches.com/cgi-b...egerband22mm&file=&gesamt_zeilen=Tshowrub--ab

I will try to photograph my strap later today,

Volker


----------



## redbike

Watchmeister said:


> Very nice indeed! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I'm not sure what this new "full around" strap is though?


----------



## Watchmeister

Thanks for the STOWA link and pictures; much appreciated. Cool looking strap.  I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## langtoftlad

Interesting - certainly, and I'm one for having something different but what's the point of the design?

Yes - I get that it can't fall off because it can't come undone at the buckle...
...but it's not "nato" style which saves the watch if one of the springbars break...
...unless they are fixed bars - are they?


----------



## redbike

langtoftlad said:


> Interesting - certainly, and I'm one for having something different but what's the point of the design?
> 
> Yes - I get that it can't fall off because it can't come undone at the buckle...
> ...but it's not "nato" style which saves the watch if one of the springbars break...
> ...unless they are fixed bars - are they?


nope, springbars. Don't know the rationale, so someone else chime in.


----------



## Bishamon

langtoftlad said:


> I make that less than 11% including charges (excluding delivery).
> Count yourself lucky.
> Our prices in the EU include 19% VAT :-|


In Ontario we have to pay PST as well, which brought the total to 18% on my last Stowa, plus a few extra dollars for FedEx.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Bishamon said:


> Yeah, once you are able to see the Stowa watch you ordered in person, it's difficult not to be satisfied regardless of the extra charges due upon delivery.
> 
> Still, the duty really adds to the price. I don't mind paying GST and PST (well, not _much_), but I see no reason there should be an import tariff; I assume it's because the country of origin is Germany. Still, it's not like there is a Canadian watchmaking industry that needs protecting from evil foreign watchmakers.
> 
> I apologize if there are any true Canadian watchmakers out there; I am just not aware of any.
> 
> It's too bad there isn't a Canadian source for Stowa watches, so that the final price would be a little more readily apparent. When the first Stowa I ordered arrived I was quite shocked at the amount due; I had figured I _might_ have to pay GST, but I certainly didn't expect both taxes *plus* duty.


When it come to Canadian duty a tariff structure, logic goes out the window. I think there were Canadian Watch brands in the past mostly low end junk relabled after being imported off shore. The only Canadian watch company I am aware of is Marathon and they don't sell to the public.

There was an article in the Globe and Mail's ROB magazine by a columnist on cross border shopping and the whole collecting duties and tax actually cost almost more to administer than what Canada Border Services actually collects in money. Reality is there will always be leakage in tax collection and the Feds collect enough in GST and income tax to fund things.

Which then leads to the next question why bother collect duties on consumer goods (sales taxes I can live with as a cost of living here)? I would rather have Canada border Services conentrate on looking for illegal drugs, guns and keeping the bad guys out than get into a tizzy over a $750 CAD Stowa Airman. This is a poor way to collect revenue for the government and a leftover to an earlier era.


----------



## kiterpete

I have had several watches delivered in to Canada for all the reasons stated here I will never buy a watch from a company that wont ship postal service. FedEX/UPS is easy for the shipper but a nightmare for the recipient. The last 'bad' experience was a company who stated categorically "Don't worry we have taken care of everything with FedEx' I was prepared to pay the Taxes when the watch was in Canada and ready for delivery to me - but not the $83 brokerage that FedEx wanted when they called me.

The watch went back.


----------



## brainless

WW II pilots and their crew flew airplanes not equipped with heatings and therefore they had to wear thick leather jackets. 
Since looking at the watch would have needed to push back the jacket's arm, they wore the watch over the jacket.
That's the explanation for that long and closed special strap.


Volker


----------



## redbike

brainless said:


> WW II pilots and their crew flew airplanes not equipped with heatings and therefore they had to wear thick leather jackets.
> Since looking at the watch would have needed to push back the jacket's arm, they wore the watch over the jacket.
> That's the explanation for that long and closed special strap. Volker


Thankyou, squire!


----------



## doughboyr6

just for fun, i went to tirerack and did a dummy quote + shipping charges. They use UPS which is supposedly worse than FedEx for brokerage fees.

Considering they are shipping 4 full size tires, their rates seem pretty fair actually. I know the distance between Canada/USA is not same as Canada/Germany, but considering the size/weight difference between the two also, it kinda levels things out i'd imagine.

Upon their checkout/shipping quote. It says this. I wonder if FedEx has a similar service.

_"The sales taxes and duties included in this order are collected on behalf of the applicable Canadian government agencies. No additional taxes, duties, or fees will be collected by UPS Canada upon delivery of this order."_


----------



## Bishamon

doughboyr6 said:


> _"The sales taxes and duties included in this order are collected on behalf of the applicable Canadian government agencies. No additional taxes, duties, or fees will be collected by UPS Canada upon delivery of this order."_


This is probably something Tirerack is doing for Canadian customers. I know that TigerDirect does (or at least did) something similar. While they have a Canadian site and warehouse, the vast majority of goods are shipped via UPS from the 'States. TigerDirect pays all of the duty and brokerage fees so nothing whatsoever is due to the customer once the product arrives in Canada. It must cost them a fortune, since UPS always has insane brokerage fees, and there must be duty owing in some cases. I figure they are just trying to avoid having pissed off customers, since most people buying something in Canadian dollars from a ".ca" site would not expect to have to pay anything extra upon delivery. I didn't know there were any other US sites offering something similar. I would have considered purchasing my last set of rims and tires from TireRack, but I assumed the duty, taxes and brokerage would have made up the difference in price. Oh, well.


----------



## doughboyr6

have we heard from jorge?


----------



## Watchmeister

I was wondering the same.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

i still waiting for the informations from Fedex Germany.
They promissed us to tell us the costs for the different countries.
But Fedex Germany also have to be in contact with the different countries.
There is no basic database where they can have easily a look.

it is a "handmade" work .-).

But i think end of this week i can come back with more informations.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Watchmeister

Thanks for the up-date Jörg, much appreciated.


----------



## doughboyr6

any updates? 

I was looking at some other watches and i spoke with someone from watchbuys who also uses FedEx for their international shipments including Canada.

It is posted on their website as well as confirmed in our conversation that brokerage fees are included in their shipping price (which is quite fair/competitive) and all that the recipient has to pay when it arrives is duties which is typically 5% and taxes.

taken from their website:

Under Canadian law, you have a right to choose your custom's broker. Should you choose FedEx, the easiest method since they are in fact delivering your package, you will pay no broker's fees to process the clearance of your package (but you will pay import duty and taxes as discussed below). Should you choose FedEx, you may be asked to sign a power of attorney and/or broker selection form to comply with Canadian import regulations. Even though no broker's fees will be owed, there could be fees related to the power of attorney form or disbursement of the duties to Canadian Customs. Such fees can vary, but generally do not total more than $10 - $15 on most watches.


Once your purchases arrive in Canada, you will be contacted for custom's clearance and the payment of duties and taxes. 

Before accepting delivery, you must pay all Canadian taxes (GST/HST/PST) which vary by province. In addition to these taxes, watch imports currently are assessed a duty of 5%. These fees and taxes are collected by FedEx on behalf of the Canadian government, and not by WatchBuys.


----------



## doughboyr6

Anyupdates Jorg?


----------



## HenryLouis

*Canadian Stowa Buyers*

Well, i saw this thread.....

I DO NOT want a $700 CAD watch turning into a $1200 CAD watch, because of blasphemous shipping rates. As much as i think Stowa watches are amazing, i don't believe that shelling out that much money is worth it, and what if i get a problem? I'll probably have to ship it back to Germany and pay exorbitant taxes which will cost enough for me to buy a Hamilton watch from an AD in Toronto.

By looking around on these forums it seems that many people like Stowa watches in north America and if they put their watches in ONE store like tourneau in new york!!! haha, I don't believe this will happen.

So, will anyone like to share the total cost and shipping surcharges they recieved when buying a Stowa watch?


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Canadian Stowa Buyers*



HenryLouis said:


> Well, i saw this thread....
> 
> I DO NOT want a $700 CAD watch turning into a $1200 CAD watch, because of blasphemous shipping rates. As much as i think Stowa watches are amazing, i don't believe that shelling out that much money is worth it, and what if i get a problem? I'll probably have to ship it back to Germany and pay exorbitant taxes which will cost enough for me to buy a Hamilton watch from an AD in Toronto.
> 
> By looking around on these forums it seems that many people like Stowa watches in north America and if they put their watches in ONE store like tourneau in new york!!! haha, I don't believe this will happen.
> 
> So, will anyone like to share the total cost and shipping surcharges they recieved when buying a Stowa watch?


The aforementioned link will provide you the percent amount added to the cost of an imported watch that you need to make a decision to purchase or not. :think:

Import duties in many countries certainly is blasphemous. The frustration can be quite maddening.

Maybe you have a good friend in the US to make the purchase for you, then make an arrangement to pick up the watch and put it on your wrist. Kind of a built-in vacation for what amounts to about the same net cost to you.

Glen


----------



## Guest

*Re: Canadian Stowa Buyers*



HenryLouis said:


> Well, i saw this thread.....


Well, it would have been nice to post right to this thread (not opening another one). Threads merged.;-)


----------



## HenryLouis

*Re: Canadian Stowa Buyers*

Yeah, i have no problem with that, i just didn't want to bump the thread


stuffler said:


> Well, it would have been nice to post right to this thread (not opening another one). Threads merged.;-)


----------



## redbike

MO roman arrived yesterday, this time without any phone calls from FedEx requesting the name of my broker or anything else. Smooooth sailing. Oh yeah, $176.00 CDN due on delivery :roll: $80-odd for duty, and the balance for GST.

Based on yesterday's delivery, I think that the initial request to hire and pay for a broker was an aberration and was most likely a simple mistake on FedEx's part.


----------



## HenryLouis

argh... 176 dollars sounds tough. Did that include taxes and such?


----------



## doughboyr6

HenryLouis said:


> argh... 176 dollars sounds tough. Did that include taxes and such?


from his answer i think so....

I know people always recommend NOT to use UPS...but my recent UPS shipment was pretty good from Germany also.

I bought a watch from an eBay seller from Germany. Watch was shipped via UPS Global express. No brokerage fees as that is included in the upfront shipment fee (very cheap/reasonable).

All I had to pay when the watch arrived were taxes (gst/pst) and duties. Came out to $104.00 which is reasonable. I'm not trying to evade taxes/duties....

its the brokerage fees i'm usually worried about.


----------



## redbike

Of that 176.00, there was a 10.00 fee, the rest was duty (approx. 80.00 for duty) and taxes. GST is assessed by the Canadian government on the full value of the watch. So, if doughboyr6 is worried about fees, its about 10.00.


----------



## doughboyr6

redbike said:


> Of that 176.00, there was a 10.00 fee, the rest was duty (approx. 80.00 for duty) and taxes. GST is assessed by the Canadian government on the full value of the watch. So, if doughboyr6 is worried about fees, its about 10.00.


that's reassuring to hear....thanks.


----------



## redbike

My pleasure, squire! Its my experience that forewarned is forearmed. I'm still a bit uncomfortable with this thread; you will recall that the alarm went up (by me!) when I got a call from FedEx saying that a) my package had arrived b) that there had been a recent change to the import law in Canada and c) that I would be required to hire and pay for a customs broker.

In light of the recent arrival of the MO Roman, I'm not sure about any of it now because the transaction went smoothly. So, if I were asked what the present state of affairs was, I would have to say: "it might go well, with no surprises, or, it might not". Not a very satisfactory state of affairs. If there was no change in the import laws, then someone was B*llshi**ing me when my FO arrived. But if there was a change, then I'm at a loss to explain what to expect. 

As I say, not good. But the Roman is here and my buddy (for whom it was ordered) is now a committed Stowaphile. All's well that ends well???


----------



## Panzer

redbike said:


> MO roman arrived yesterday, this time without any phone calls from FedEx requesting the name of my broker or anything else. Smooooth sailing. Oh yeah, $176.00 CDN due on delivery :roll: $80-odd for duty, and the balance for GST.
> 
> Based on yesterday's delivery, I think that the initial request to hire and pay for a broker was an aberration and was most likely a simple mistake on FedEx's part.


Hi Redbike,
Just saw this thread and I am about to order a Stowa to be delivered to Saskatchewan. I would like to know if the extra $176 CDN are paid to Fedex or Canada Customs. Don't like the 'extra' charges by Courier Companies too. Thanks.


----------



## shandy

Just saw this thread as I am interestead in purchasing a Stowa.
After several expensive suprises by UPS and FEDEX I just will not purchase anything from another country that involves these shipping companies.
The last straw was earlier this year when I purchased a pen from the states. $550 CAD turned into $675 CAD once taxes and brokerage fees were included (the brockerage was $59!).Now I ask for anything to be shipped by normal mail as the most I have been charged that way has been GST and nothing else.

I sure hope Stowa offer different shipping methods otherwise it makes the watch not worth it, the real price has to include all the fees as that is the price we pay in the end. It is like going to a travel agent and seeing flights to London England for $99 but the taxes are nearly $500! I guess somethings I cannot have as I just do not want to pay for a service that is bad, would love the watch but hate the way of shipping..Shame really!


----------



## ufc75

I think the only way from this, is to have a choice, so customer can choose carrier he prefer. I never used UPS or FedEx outside of the US. I received several packages from Germany using regular DHL. Never had any problems. You can insure the package and track it. I think that DHL reliable and very good compromise.
my2c


----------



## fire_lantern

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd revive this old one to see if anything has changed in the last few years. Any fellow Canadians order from Stowa recently? I'm planning on paying the 5% duty, plus gst and pst, and likely the $25 FedEx service charge (at least that's what I gather from the FedEx site), but anything else I should be aware of or surprises to look out for? Thanks!


----------



## Francois Boucher

I received my Marine a few weeks ago, in Quebec. Sadly, it was carried by Fedex, who are well-known gougers. I should have known better, but did not realise that Stowa shipped with Fedex. I usually decline shipping by Fedex or UPS, because they are f****ng bandits&#8230;

In any case, the watch cost me CAN$1130.53, including shipping charges of 49€ (≈CAN$60), and Fedex charged me GST (5%), PST (9.975%), Duty (12% ?), and then, brokerage fees (CAN$25), taxed again, which amounted in the end to a whopping CAN$329.00. A 30% markup altogether. I paid, because I did not want to get into an argument, and I really wanted the watch.

It's really a shame what they charge.

Now I squandered my 2012 tax return on a Stowa Chronograph 1938, before the classic logo runs out of style. With my Excel spreadsheet, titled "I'm Canadian: Tax me!" (available here for free + 30%), I figured all the charges could easily amount to CAN$597.18 using f****ng Fedex&#8230;

So I asked Luisa to ship it via the regular German Postal Service, DHL. In my experience, items shipped through the postal service are taxed, but there are no brokerage fees. Duty fees are touch & go&#8230; it depends what they understand is in the box, and what tables they look at&#8230;

I shall see&#8230;


----------



## fire_lantern

Yikes, that's what i was rather afraid of. So, if you go with DHL, what is the shipping time? I did a brief search online and was seeing 4-6 week delivery times.... Perhaps that's for a different shipping option? Regardless, if you've had better experience with DHL shipping to Canada and they're willing to do that, I may have to take your advice and try that too. I don't mind the tax and duty and a small handling fee, but getting nailed with an extra $100 or more on top of that is just ridiculous.


----------



## Francois Boucher

fire_lantern said:


> Yikes, that's what i was rather afraid of. So, if you go with DHL, what is the shipping time? I did a brief search online and was seeing 4-6 week delivery times.... P


A few weeks, according to Luisa. I don't mind the wait, but I do hate to be screwed.


----------



## chickenlittle

Fedex charged me $139.98 for my flieger back in April.


----------



## Shieze

chickenlittle said:


> Fedex charged me $139.98 for my flieger back in April.


That was all the taxes and duty included or just brokerage fees?


----------



## chickenlittle

Shieze said:


> That was all the taxes and duty included or just brokerage fees?


I don't recall the breakdown but it was for everything.


----------



## Shieze

chickenlittle said:


> I don't recall the breakdown but it was for everything.


OK thanks this is around what I am expecting to pay as well for my Flieger


----------



## chickenlittle

Shieze said:


> OK thanks this is around what I am expecting to pay as well for my Flieger


It's a beautiful watch. In hindsight I should have made the Stowa Flieger my first real watch purchase. Maybe then I wouldn't have bought so many pilot type watches lol!


----------



## fire_lantern

Thanks for this, it's a flieger I'm waiting on as well, so here's to hoping its close to that for the charge. I got the payment request last Tuesday, so hopefully the charges won't be too different from that. First real watch, can't wait!


----------



## Max Rebo

Shieze said:


> That was all the taxes and duty included or just brokerage fees?


They ship International Express/Priority which includes brokerage. You should only have to pay 5% duty plus 13% HST. It's going to average between $100 and $150 depending on the watch but the 5% is all you should pay in addition to the tax you pay on all new goods anyhow.

Also, the shipping is very quick only 2-3 days from Germany so almost overnight though customs can slow it down by a few days if they choose to inspect.

Overall I have been nothing short of thrilled with the service from FedEx and I have never once paid more than I had expected. I even got off scott free on one of my Stowas last year which was a nice bonus.


----------



## fire_lantern

OK, this fits with my understanding of what the charges should be and I'm glad to know that the brokerage fee should be covered by Stowa. Sounds like Francois was charged brokerage when he shouldn't have been. I emailed Stowa just to confirm that they pay the brokerage fees as part of paying for FedEx shipping on their end, just in case I'm presented with a brokerage fee when the watch is delivered. From all I can tell, it's a total crap-shoot - no charge, correct charge, or overcharge, you never know what you're going to get. Here's to hoping it's not an overcharge!


----------



## Francois Boucher

fire_lantern said:


> From all I can tell, it's a total crap-shoot - no charge, correct charge, or overcharge, you never know what you're going to get. Here's to hoping it's not an overcharge!


Exactly. Some other watches were delivered to me with no charges whatsoever, other than regular GST & PST.

BTW, I wonder whether or not PST legally has to be charged&#8230; In the USA, no state taxes are assessed on items bought out of state. And I have seen that here too, that no PST was charged on some shipments.

I buy a lot of stuff in the US: books & stuff from Amazon, and clothes from Land's End. I think I'll start to keep a record of everything charged over sales price in the future.


----------



## Francois Boucher

Avoiding crazy duty fees is an ancient art. At least as old as duties themselves!

And I have a good story about this, a story involving German stuff too! I found this story in a biography of Marie Curie that I read a few years back.

Marie Curie, and her husband Pierre, the discoverers of Radium, were not rich. They did their research on a shoestring budget, as is often the case even nowadays&#8230; They worked at it relentlessly, and it was really ass-busting, hard labor, involving multiple extraction steps from tons of pechblende, for a few milligrams of the greenish shiny stuff. (Three tons of pechblende yields approximately one gram of Radium).

Well, they used a lot of glass beakers in their work. A lot! And the very best glassware was made in Germany, of course. However, import duties on German glassware were insanely high in 1897.

So Marie Curie had a great idea! She instructed the German makers of the glass beakers to stopper all of the flasks, and ship them identified on the bill of lading as "German Air for scientific experiments"!

Of course, there was no duty assessed on German air, or any air, for that matter&#8230; so Marie & Pierre saved a lot&#8230;

I find this story just delicious.

I just wish Stowa would ship our watches under a manifest of "horological parts, assembled", or something like that! "German air in special airtight and water-resistant metal and glass containers" sounds nice too!

;-D


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Similar discussions&#8230;*

&#8230;here, and there. More info.


----------



## fire_lantern

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

Fantastic story, I hadn't heard that one. As a scientist with a limited research budget, I can certainly appreciate that one! Pretty amazing, thanks for sharing. I can live with paying duties and taxes, just part of living in Canada, but it's getting gouged with brokerage fees (esp. if they've already been paid on the other end - the 40 euro should cover that!) that gets me. I'll be sure to update with the response from Stowa and let everyone know what happens when the watch arrives in a week or two.


----------



## BobyYoo

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

i'm from montreal and received my flieger last week by fedex

only paid 5% GST, 9.975% QST 
$10 ROD fee
$1 QST

Total $135.06


----------



## Robocaspar

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

After speaking with Francois I also write Luisa an email hoping she can switch my shipment method to DHL. She responded within a day and said no problem.

Based on my past experience, the most I've ever paid with standard mail is duty and taxes plus a very minimal handling fee.


----------



## hmai18

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

After reading the last few posts, I've also emailed Luisa hoping to switch to DHL. It's already been a wait, so what's a little bit longer in order to reduce my chances of being charged an exorbitant sum on an already substantial purchase?


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

Please come back and tell us all how it went, after you have received your watch. Thanks!


----------



## Cdnands

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

I took delivery of a Stowa Flieger that was shipped via DHL to Toronto, Canada earlier this year. I paid the 5% duty plus PST and GST.


----------



## Robocaspar

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*



Cdnands said:


> I took delivery of a Stowa Flieger that was shipped via DHL to Toronto, Canada earlier this year. I paid the 5% duty plus PST and GST.


Sounds about right. Do you remember how long it took to reach you?


----------



## chickenlittle

With Fedex mine was shipped on Friday and arrived on Tuesday.


----------



## Cdnands

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*



Robocaspar said:


> Sounds about right. Do you remember how long it took to reach you?


Stowa shipped the watch out on January 23, 2013 and I received it on January 28, 2013. Surprisingly quick!


----------



## Cdnands

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*



Robocaspar said:


> Sounds about right. Do you remember how long it took to reach you?


Stowa shipped the watch out on January 23, 2013 and I received it on January 28, 2013. Surprisingly quick!


----------



## BobyYoo

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

can you guys tell me which classification harmonized code fedex or DHL used to clear your shipment.

mine is 9102.91.1000
I didn't have to pay duty on my flieger


----------



## Cdnands

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

The classification #/description on my CBSA Postal Import Form is 9102919000 watches.


----------



## fire_lantern

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

Just a quick update since I was asking questions last week regarding duty/taxes/brokerage. On the day prior to delivery, I received a call from FedEx requiring payment for duty and taxes so that they could get the watch released through customs. I paid and it was delivered the next day, no problems and no brokerage fees or anything else.


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*



fire_lantern said:


> &#8230;no problems and no brokerage fees or anything else.


WHY is it such a crapshoot with Fedex? I hate them&#8230;

Meanwhile, my watch, sent via DHL on 13-06-07, has been accepted by Canada Post, and is supposed to be "en route to Canada" since 13-06-14&#8230;

I guess some Canada Post employee is rowing with it across the North Atlantic right as we speak&#8230;


 *Date**Time**Location**Description**Retail Location**Signatory Name*2013/06/1409:33DEFRAA,GermanyInternational item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada08:53DEFRAA,GermanyInternational item processed in origin country2013/06/0717:13BRUCHSAL,GermanyInternational item mailed in origin country 


----------



## Max Rebo

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

Just received my Antea KS41--it was shipped Wednesday and I received it around noon Friday. Was charged 5% duty, 13% HST and a $10 ROD fee, not sure what that is but it's a handling fee of some kind. Pretty well exactly what I expected to pay and the speed was great.

Here's a quick pick of a watch that shipped quick from Germany to Canada:









Perfect size for my wrist IMHO, the silver dial is very handsome in person. Found the crown a bit hard to wind but it obviously matches the case so I can't imagine it being any other size/shape. Really nice for something a bit dressier, it may well get more wrist time than my MO SE...


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*

I just received my brand new, magnificent Chronograph 1938 on alligator, through DHL and Canada Post.

And I had to pay: CAN$Zero! :-d

No duties, no taxes&#8230; nothing.

Either it's blind luck, or else, I will receive a bill in the mail&#8230;

Shipped on a Friday, June 07, it arrived in Quebec City 18 days later, which is not bad at all.

Thanks to Nina Metsch at Stowa!


----------



## skellener

Fedex charged me $139.98 for my flieger back in April.


----------



## pavel36

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*



Francois Boucher said:


> I just received my brand new, magnificent Chronograph 1938 on alligator, through DHL and Canada Post.
> 
> And I had to pay: CAN$Zero! :-d
> 
> No duties, no taxes&#8230; nothing.
> 
> Either it's blind luck, or else, I will receive a bill in the mail&#8230;
> 
> Shipped on a Friday, June 07, it arrived in Quebec City 18 days later, which is not bad at all.
> 
> Thanks to Nina Metsch at Stowa!


This happened to me too couple of times, but in both cases i received an invoice from Fed Ex in the mail couple of weeks later...


----------



## Francois Boucher

*Re: Similar discussions&#8230;*



pavel36 said:


> This happened to me too couple of times, but in both cases i received an invoice from Fed Ex in the mail couple of weeks later...


Fedex had nothing to do with my watch&#8230; I avoid them like the cholera.


----------



## hmai18

Went with DHL. Mine shipped out on June 12, arrived June 27. I was OK with the wait and was lucky: I paid ZERO dollars upon delivery.


----------



## Robocaspar

I just had my first Fedex experience. Although it wasn't with Stowa. Long story short, I had to pre-pay the import fees or they wouldn't even let the package leave the sender's country, then when it arrived in Canada they fumbled the shipping and made me drive to the outskirts of the city to pick up the package at their service center in rush hour traffic, then wait 15 minutes because they couldn't confirm if I had paid the fees even though I had a payment confirmation #. 

I'm not sure if this is just an isolated incident or what but there is no way I will willingly deal with that company in the future.


----------



## Francois Boucher

Robocaspar said:


> I just had my first Fedex experience&#8230; I'm not sure if this is just an isolated incident or what but there is no way I will willingly deal with that company in the future.


How much did you pay, in % of the price of the watch?


----------



## Robocaspar

Taxes and a fedex charge. ~15%.


----------



## Robocaspar

Good news for me! My Antea 390 Date was shipped out July 11th by DHL. Surprisingly it was delivered today! 

Best of all even though it was shipped express there was no duty or taxes!


----------



## kardnal

Robocaspar said:


> Taxes and a fedex charge. ~15%.


Same for Me. Watch left Germany on Wednesday, arrived in Canada on Friday, and missed the truck. Is to be delivered the next Monday. FedEx charged me 5% duty, HST, and a $10 'forwarding fee' for paying the duty and tax on my behalf in advance.

This will be my third watch coming from Europe, two from Switzerland via Canada Post, and now on from Germany via FedEx. I've been hit up for taxes and duty on every one.


----------



## tick_tok

I've been reading this thread and I'm really hoping to get a consensus - DHL or FedEx? It seems FedEx always hits you with brokerage fees, but DHL can be longer. From those that have ordered recently to Canada, what would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Robocaspar

It took 4 days for my Antea to arrive by DHL express without any fees. 

Even if it takes longer by DHL... you'll have waited at least 3-4 months for your pre-order.. what's another 1-2 weeks when you have a pretty good chance of avoiding 150-250$ in extra charges that Fedex will surely hit you with.


----------



## BobyYoo

Well it looks like you get more chance with DHL of not paying any taxes.
With fedex, for sure you will get taxes and maybe duty.

I would suggest DHL, it might take few days longer, but you save $100+++


----------



## tick_tok

DHL to Canada does seem the best route. Using a brokerage estimate calculator I'd be looking at $50+ in just brokerage fees regardless of anything else. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Shieze

I used FedEx for my Flieger but after the shape my box arrived in and the fact the FedEx didn't even know where my package was I will be using DHL my Antes.


----------



## squarenothing

Just got my Marine Automatic today. Thanks to this thread I had it shipped via DHL to Toronto and did not pay any extra fees. It took 6 days to get here, last Friday to Thursday. Also when I ordered in June the estimate was Mid October, so all in all things couldn't have worked out better.


----------



## tick_tok

Thanks for letting us know, I've told Stowa about the FedEx brokerage fees and they were very interested. They asked me to let them know the final DHL tally once my MO arrives in November.


----------



## Precedent

Just ordered my Stowa Antea 390 yesterday. I see a lot of people in this thread suggesting DHL, but how can you select DHL? When I ordered yesterday they automatically charged me $39 EU shipping FedEx to Canada, and there was no option to change it, so how does one go about getting DHL? Also, is the cost of shipping DHL the same or will I have to pay more/reimbursed some?


----------



## squarenothing

When they emailed me to send payment I asked if it was possible to switch to DHL. They wrote me back after paying confirming it would be shipped via DHL.


----------



## StufflerMike

Have you considered to email Stowa to ask ?


----------



## bushin

Hi all, just curious about the experience with DHL shipping. Was there a tracking number and how long did it take to arrive ?


----------



## Francois Boucher

bushin said:


> Hi all, just curious about the experience with DHL shipping. Was there a tracking number and how long did it take to arrive ?


Have you thought of, maybe, reading the 15 pages of posts on this thread? You might want to try that&#8230;


----------



## StufflerMike

According to DHL there is shipment tracking. For the other question just flick through this thread (see cdnans posts). Sorry to say but if you are too lazy to read......I can't help.


----------



## Jme.

Just go to post #94 (page 10 for me) and read forward from there. No need to go back to the beginning of the thread.


----------



## tick_tok

Just to add my experience to the thread...

My Stowa was shipped on October 31 and I went DHL to see if there were any savings over FedEx. The watch arrived today, November 19 so about 3 weeks which is what was estimated.

Tracking was not bad, but not as good as FedEx.

I didn't save anything on duties or taxes (I wasn't looking to, it just happens sometimes).

If I order another Stowa, I think I'll eat the FedEd brokerage fees to have the watch in a shorter time.


----------



## Francois Boucher

From 40 Impossibly Creative Advertisements « Airows


----------



## Statius

My Antea KS (now gone) shipped, took some time, arrived, I paid some taxes, I enjoyed the watch.


----------



## Francois Boucher

Statius said:


> My Antea KS (now gone) shipped, took some time, arrived, I paid some taxes, I enjoyed the watch.


That is very informative. Thanks for a very useful post!


----------



## Dahyno

I thought I would update the thread on my recent experience buying a Stowa Antea 365. There's really nothing I can say about the watch that hasn't already been said. However it does look even better in person. What I think matters to most people I assume is the price:

After currency exchange, I paid $1073CAD for the watch + shipping. Upon delivery, FedEx required an additional $232.20 in duty and taxes. For a grand total of $1305.20CAD. 

My only complaint is the lack of instruction included with the package. I had no idea how to properly set the date. I'm not sure I even did it correctly, I mean how does the watch know if there are 30 or 31 days in the month?


----------



## StufflerMike

Dahyno said:


> ......I mean how does the watch know if there are 30 or 31 days in the month?


The watch does not know, you have to know and set the date accordingly. Pull out the crown out lightly (position1) but not all the way (position2, setting the time). At this point, you can change the calendar by turning the crown. To know if the hands are in AM or PM mode, you may find it useful to set the calendar a day before the actual date because you can change to the actual date by advancing the hands.


----------



## Nithy

I just received my Antea KS via FedEx and I'm located in NS, Canada. It shipped Thursday (the 12th) and arrived today (the 17th). 

I paid FedEx $210.38 CAD at the door. This includes custom duties ($49.43), tax ($149.45 - %15 HST in NS), $10 ROD Fee + $1.50 tax.


----------



## Mrs Robinson

My MO arrived today (Friday the 24th) at my unit in Toronto. It was sent on Friday the 17th using DHL. No additional payment required.

When ordering I requested that the watch be sent using DHL, which was no problem.


----------



## Shieze

Mrs Robinson said:


> My MO arrived today (Friday the 24th) at my unit in Toronto. It was sent on Friday the 17th using DHL. No additional payment required.
> 
> When ordering I requested that the watch be sent using DHL, which was no problem.


You may get lucky but DHL is known to bill you for after your shipment.


----------



## mithrilG60

Shieze said:


> You may get lucky but DHL is known to bill you for after your shipment.


DHL is the German equivalent of Canada Post, in this context it's not the same company or shipping process as DHL Courier. I've had my last several purchases sent by DHL over FedEx and all have been delivered by Canada Post with the hand off between the national carriers occurring at customs entry. Coincidentally Canada Post also has decided not to assess taxes or duties on any of those shipments, however that's more luck of the draw than anything else, had CP charged tax/duty I would have paid it.


----------



## Francois Boucher

My fourth Stowa, a Partitio with black face, just arrived today by Canada Post via DHL.

Five days. No direct or indirect fees assessed, no money-grubbing "brokerage" charges, no rapacious taxes on taxes, in two words: NO FEDEX!

Thanks Stowa. Thanks DHL…


----------



## IRBilldozer

Francois Boucher said:


> My fourth Stowa, a Partitio with black face, just arrived today by Canada Post via DHL.
> 
> Five days. No direct or indirect fees assessed, no money-grubbing "brokerage" charges, no rapacious taxes on taxes, in two words: NO FEDEX!
> 
> Thanks Stowa. Thanks DHL&#8230;


Did you go with the hand wind or auto? How are you liking it so far?


----------



## jermyzy

Hey guys, any recent purchases? Is DHL Germany still the way to go? I'm about to pull the trigger on a Stowa flieger


----------



## B....

jermyzy said:


> Hey guys, any recent purchases? Is DHL Germany still the way to go? I'm about to pull the trigger on a Stowa flieger


What did you decide on for shipping?
I will be placing an order next month was thinking DHL/ also.
B.


----------



## mr_raider

Just emailed them and asked for DHL instead of Fedex for my Fileger 90th. I'll see what happens.


----------



## B....

mr_raider said:


> Just emailed them and asked for DHL instead of Fedex for my Fileger 90th. I'll see what happens.


Please keep us informed.Did they quote you a different shipping cost than with Fedex?
B.


----------



## mr_raider

B.... said:


> Please keep us informed.Did they quote you a different shipping cost than with Fedex?
> B.


here is the response:



> If you prefer we can of course send your watch with DHL.
> Kindly note that delivery with DHL can take longer than delivery with Fedex and we do not have the possibility to track the package
> and to be of assistance in case if some information at the customs are needed. ( We do have this possibility with FedEX.)
> 
> 
> In general we have very good experience with FedEx .
> 
> 
> Please let us know which delivery type you prefer and we will follow your instructions.


I asked for DHL, since I know there is chance it will slide through CAnada Post un-noticed. I've had luck with a C. Ward from the UK sliding under the radar.

That being said, my last order from Stowa in 2011 came in by Fedex with only GST/PST charged.


----------



## B....

mr_raider said:


> here is the response:
> 
> I asked for DHL, since I know there is chance it will slide through CAnada Post un-noticed. I've had luck with a C. Ward from the UK sliding under the radar.
> 
> That being said, my last order from Stowa in 2011 came in by Fedex with only GST/PST charged.


I'm curious about how it plays out. It's nice to have tracking BUT we pay over 30% more than the U.S. dollar now so it's also nice to save where possible. We seem to be just ahead of the free trade deal with Europe for our ordering so that sucks as well. I wish you all the best with your order mr_raider.
B.


----------



## mr_raider

B.... said:


> I'm curious about how it plays out. It's nice to have tracking BUT we pay over 30% more than the U.S. dollar now so it's also nice to save where possible. We seem to be just ahead of the free trade deal with Europe for our ordering so that sucks as well. I wish you all the best with your order mr_raider.
> B.


Stowa prices are denominated in Euros, not USD. The conversion to CAD if you use paypal.


----------



## mr_raider

FYI I just ordered a Seiko from Seiya in Japan. They by EMS Japan Post, who hand over to Canada Post. This time I got flagged at customs. I had to pay GST, PST a 5% duty and a handling fee. The handling fee was only 10$.

If I had used a Us based Seiko dealer, I guess I would have avoided the 5% duty.

Here's my vote for CETA!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

mr_raider said:


> FYI I just ordered a Seiko from Seiya in Japan. They by EMS Japan Post, who hand over to Canada Post. This time I got flagged at customs. I had to pay GST, PST a 5% duty and a handling fee. The handling fee was only 10$.
> 
> If I had used a Us based Seiko dealer, I guess I would have avoided the 5% duty.
> 
> Here's my vote for CETA!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I think you would still have been hit with duty even through a U.S. based dealer. I believe NAFTA only covers products built in North America although I could be wrong. For German watches though CETA should definitely help


----------



## mr_raider

sefrcoko said:


> I think you would still have been hit with duty even through a U.S. based dealer. I believe NAFTA only covers products built in North America although I could be wrong. For Swiss and German watches though CETA should definitely help


Not Swiss. They are not part of the EU.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

mr_raider said:


> Not Swiss. They are not part of the EU.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Ah yes good catch, thanks. Edited.


----------



## mi6_

Has anyone from Canada had to send a Stowa watch back to Germany for either a warranty issue or for servicing? I'm interested to know what happens when it comes back through customs into Canada? From what I've read you'll likely be assessed GST, HST and excise tax on the value of the watch. However, if you already paid duties when importing the watch you should only be paying duties on the service performed. I'm not sure if it's worth buying one to deal with Customs Canada should it need to go to STOWA for servicing in the future.

I reached to to STOWA yesterday via email and got this reply. Thought I'd share in case any other Canadians are looking to get a STOWA watch at the moment.

_"Thank you for contacting us and your interest in our STOWA - watches.

Kindly be informed that the shipping cost include shipping, packaging and insurance. 
Duties, taxes, customs and other fees variate in each country. They have to be paid by each recipient and will be charged directly by FedEx.

With a surcharge of 18,- EUR, we can send out your parcel with DHL instead.

But due to the Corona virus, DHL does not make any shipping to the US or Canada at the moment.
Of course, we can wait until DHL ships again.

In case of service repairs, we would like to ask you to get in touch with your customs directly.
The customs tariff numbers for our watches are
9102 2100 (watches with automatic movements)
9102 2900 (watches with hand winding movements)

Until today, we have experienced no negative feedback from our customers in Canada.

For any further questions or information please do not hesitate to contact us again.

With best regards from the Black Forest,

Martin"_

I researched FedEx and for a $1500 CAD item being imported, they charge $70 brokerage fees on top of the GST/HST and Excise tax you will already be paying (5% GST and 5% Excise tax wold be about $150 for me in Alberta). If Stowa ships it via DHL, Canada Post would deliver it and charge $10-$20 as a handling fee. If I end up buying one I'll get them to send it via DHL. Just not sure it's worth all the hassle to fight with CBSA down the road if the watch has to go back to Germany for a warranty issue or service. I've fought with them twice in the past over incorrect duties on a watch and only won one of them. They ask for every document under the sun to prove your case. I have no problem paying duties or taxes as long as they are correctly applied. The prospect of paying duties when I buy the watch and every time it returns from a service in Germany is less than appealing to me.


----------



## olever12

My MO arrived today (Friday the 24th) at my unit in Toronto. It was sent on Friday the 17th using DHL. No additional payment required.

When ordering I requested that the watch be sent using DHL, which was no proble


----------

